# SMoked TAilights



## brunoser (Feb 5, 2009)

IM wondering If I should smoke my tailights on my black 2005 SE-R.... AS you many no they are kinda dark already but should i make them even darker?


----------



## H-TOWN-A-SE-R (Feb 10, 2006)

JUST DONT GET THEM TO DARK, MAYBE ABOUT 50% WOULD LOOK FLY. ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE OR GET LED'S.


----------



## jvelasco (Jan 7, 2009)

do it i did mine on my 05 ser looks good just didnt paint the reverse lights


----------

